# Aquabid Nightmare



## AshleySpatula (Apr 8, 2008)

Ugh, I really can't believe how crazy some people can be. I am posting this 1. to vent a bit and 2. as a fair warning for others in the future.

Earlier this month I purchased a betta from a US seller, because I really wanted a copper dragon halfmoon plakat male (I only like the short finned fish for some reason)
I have purchased fish in the past from Thailand through aquabid and had them shipped to me from the transhipper via priority mail and they were fine so I figured that it would be ok from this person being in the US. WRONG.

This seller tells me he sent me the fish on a wednesday via priority with no tracking number. Said it will be here by Fri. Well friday came and no fish, saturday no fish, monday, no fish... So I email him to say I never got my fish, and at this point had already emailed him over the weekend and he just kept telling me not to worry, he'll be fine, he'll get there soon. 
So when I never got my fish I told him I wanted a refund. He said no, that they don't give refunds. But I never got anything! He said he would send another fish if I paid more for the new fish and MORE for shipping. Are you crazy? So now not only am I expected to pay for something I never got but I have to pay MORE for a replacement?! Give me a break!

I have now decided I don't want to bother with him anymore, he still refused to refund so I opened a dispute with paypal. Days went by with nothing said from him so I figured he would just let it expire and I would get my money back. Well if you are familiar with the way paypal non delivery disputes work then you know if the shipper provides a tracking number that states that the package was delivered then the case is resolved and the seller keeps the money. 
So he e-mails me today and tells me he's sending a new fish (after I told him I didn't want one, I had gone to the lfs to get one to fill the tank I had set up for him so at this point I have no room) and that he's going to use the tracking number on the new fish towards the dispute. I said no, I don't want the fish I went and got a fish locally. He tells me- too bad, it's coming. I'm sending it tomorrow. And that the fish I have is probably the fish he sent me anyways. So now he is forcing a new fish on me that I don't want, calling me a liar and taking my money!!!

I had to talk to paypal 3 times tonight, finally tell them that he's abusing their system and harassing me! It takes paypal to email him to finally get him to send my refund. Then he emails me with this:
"Fine forget you ginger. I know you have my fish! This is not the end. I remember your face, and ill remember your name. 
Your nothing more than a low life blow off sh*t. Im gonna request this to all sellers i know to never to sell to you. Ill also forward your email
and your facebook page to them. Should learn to be smarter than that. Sending you your refund. a** hole. Karma likes to bite back i hope you know that."

At this point I don't even know what to say. I mean I really don't care if he shares my facebook, it's public anyways but really WHO GETS THIS MAD OVER A FISH?! Let alone $27 dollars! Just so you know his aquabid user ID is Sx_yang. I left appropriate feedback and even reported him to aquabid for the harassment. Don't know if they will actually do anything though.

All I have to say is I'm not a ginger (don't know where he got that) and Karma gave me my money back. I own a business and do 95% of my biz as on-line sales. If a customer tells me they never got their package then I try to help them out on it. Sometimes when running a biz you gotta bite the bullet to keep your customers happy. I would never in my wildest dreams treat someone the way he treated me! So a lesson learned I guess to be weary and ask questions before making a purchase!


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up. He sounds like a real jerk and his feedback sucks.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh....I love your Etsy shop!


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree this guy is a jerk and I would now avoid him.
But in my opinion I would always do express shipping when shipping live animals. In his ad he does say that priority doesn't include the live arrival guarantee and with express you get it plus tracking and heat pack. I'm sorry you had to go through that tho.


----------



## chrissylee13 (Jan 1, 2012)

poo... that's so lame. i hate mean people..


----------



## JBosley (Jan 28, 2012)

This is why I am so hesitant to order a fish online... I'd rather try and find a breeder near me.

Sorry to hear this! :-( Some people are absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Thebettaqueen (Feb 20, 2012)

That's horrid! Thanks for the heads up, I'll surely look out for this guy if I ever get bettas from Aquabid o-o


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Wao! He's sure is very rude. 
As a seller, I pay for tracking number (not the customer) to back up anything I get paid through Paypal. That's the correct way of sellers protecting themselves. As a buyer you don't have to worry about those things. If you don't get your item Paypal will always back you up. 
Last month Paypal removed $1900 from my account because the buyer's bank reverted the charge. I freaked out but I had all my paperwork in order (tracking numbers, delivery confirmations, recipient signatures images) so Paypal returned my money.
He should learn how to protect himself and not harrass you because HE doesn't know how to do business. 
Really, how much is delivery confirmation? Less than $1, right??


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up! I'll never buy from that guy.


----------



## repru04 (Jan 23, 2012)

I won't order from him either. I had been looking at some of his fish but not now. That was very unprofessional.


----------



## kfish (Oct 5, 2010)

Leeniex said:


> Oh....I love your Etsy shop!


!! Had to look it up, because of this.

You make some beautiful jewelry. @[email protected] Wish I weren't $2 from being homeless!

I'm really glad you ended up getting your money back, although that guy was a huge jerk and hassle.


----------



## BarleyBear (Jan 26, 2012)

So glad you got your money back. What a nightmare, though, to have to go through all that trouble and get harassed on top of it.

I always make a point to thank online sellers (of anything I order) when I have a great experience with them, especially if there's been any kind of issue. I'll go out of my way to order from folks with great customer care. I want to reward good service because there's so much really BAD service out there.


----------



## PaintingPintos (Dec 27, 2011)

mjoy79 said:


> I agree this guy is a jerk and I would now avoid him.
> But in my opinion I would always do express shipping when shipping live animals. In his ad he does say that priority doesn't include the live arrival guarantee and with express you get it plus tracking and heat pack. I'm sorry you had to go through that tho.


1.) I agree with you.
2.) Your cat is ADORABLE! Cute profile pic


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

What a jerk. I feel sorry for his fish. If he treats humans that way...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

wow that sucks


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Wow. What a massive jerkwad. Never sold fish but as on online seller of 80's toys via ebay and collector forums, I ALWAYS include delivery confermation for my packages to prove they have been shipped. Since this seller didn't I think its fair to assume he never sent the fish  especially since he wanted to use a new tracking number for a supposedly different fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Woah ok this guy has no clue what it means to sell fish. 

First, you NEVER ship a fish Priority after Monday. 

Two, the customer should ALWAYS have a tracking code on fish shipments.

And finally, terrible service gets you no where. 

TBH I don't think he even shipped the fish.

As far as Priority vs Express, Priority is fine 99% of the time except in very hot or cold weather. Spring and late summer are the best Priority shipping times. I have shipped Priority in winter and I have a zero DOA record. It's all about packing right. And as far as tracking codes... they are a MUST. I never ship without one.


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

PaintingPintos said:


> 1.) I agree with you.
> 2.) Your cat is ADORABLE! Cute profile pic


thank you! My cat had been pretty uninterested in my fish until I decided to put my bookshelf aquarium under one of my 10g's and it was at her level. Suddenly I would see her go up and watch Ross (my blue/red CT male) swim around his (near to the ground) tank. Since then I've seen her looking at the other tanks too but she's never tried to get to the fish. lol

I still agree this seller is an idiot and should get out of the fish selling business. 
Its nerve-wracking shipping fish no matter how far away they're coming from. 
I have no immediate plans to add any fish but a long way in the future I may do a sorority with all siblings from a breeder. but my current sorority is doing great so thats a long way off


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

BarleyBear said:


> So glad you got your money back. What a nightmare, though, to have to go through all that trouble and get harassed on top of it.
> 
> I always make a point to thank online sellers (of anything I order) when I have a great experience with them, especially if there's been any kind of issue. I'll go out of my way to order from folks with great customer care. I want to reward good service because there's so much really BAD service out there.


+1
When the sellers /try/ to help you, it's always worth going back. Because we forget that sellers are people too, and that there is always a human element to something, and murphys law loves to kick in. It would've just been better off if he just admitted that he forgot to send the fish, instead of being a jerk about it.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

Yikes! I'm sorry you had to go through that! I bought a betta from that seller maybe 4 or 5 months ago, with no issues... But now I'm definitely going to think twice before doing it again!


----------



## StarBetta (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, thats crazy! He's a jerk and just trying to get money and not even ship the fish. I bet you the fish was probably sick anyway. Poor fish. They have to have a dumb owner who deserves to be arrested for stealing innocent people's money.


----------

